# I did my first hemp today



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Nervous for sure but other people have done it so why not?
Feels like a kind of a parchment, pasted the wall, went surprisingly well.

As a side effect however, I now wear sunglasses indoors. :thumbup1:









:cowboy:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks good. I'm thinking about giving papering a shot. Not really much of a demand around here.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Looks good. I'm thinking about giving papering a shot. Not really much of a demand around here.


 Like I've said before, the only demand around here is this unusual high end materials. Seems like not the right time to jump into it because you can't learn on tract houses any more. At least it knocks out competition though.


:cowboy:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I'm thinking about giving papering a shot.


Installing wallpaper is not some you "give a shot." Its a learned trade.
And it takes a long time to learn as products are changing on a daily basis.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Looks good. I'm thinking about giving papering a shot. Not really much of a demand around here.


Dave, 

There is enough demand up on the North Shore to keep a number of hangers well employed. 

But yes it is high end stuff and as PWG says, takes a number of years to become proficient with the variety of "stuff" that's thrown at us.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog,

Hemp? Feeling like parchment? Any hemp I've handled feels like a textile, or even grass. 

You have the product info? Manufacturer and pattern number?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Arch,
This was a special order, I never even saw a label. They had to remake it as the designer and customer rejected the earlier versions. There is a glaze on it at the end I know, but it felt like a thick version of those confederate money reproductions that you bought at the gift shop at 'The Alamo'.
When you get it wet it just warps right up, no stiffness to it at all.

It tried to bubble up at first but then laid right down as I smoothed it the second time.

Oh yeah, and you could see the pattern right through to the back and you had to do a doubletake to make sure you didn't hang the wrong side out. (See roll above)

Came from Twigs fabrics and wallpapers though.


:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Installing wallpaper is not some you "give a shot." Its a learned trade.
> And it takes a long time to learn as products are changing on a daily basis.


absolutely, I have been at this for more than 20 years and would not even attempt some of the stuff you do, no way, glass beads?:no:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> Hey Arch,
> This was a special order, I never even saw a label. They had to remake it as the designer and customer rejected the earlier versions. There is a glaze on it at the end I know, but it felt like a thick version of those confederate money reproductions that you bought at the gift shop at 'The Alamo'.
> When you get it wet it just warps right up, no stiffness to it at all.
> 
> ...


AH TWIGS ,

I could relate to you what f'ing arrogant busterds they are, but you don't want to hear the vitriol my worst rant times 100. 

But thank you for the description. Happy you nailed it :thumbup:


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

I did my first hemp many moons ago. I wasn't hanging it though I was merging it with a pre-pasted paper...:whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Red dog said:


> I did my first hemp many moons ago. I wasn't hanging it though I was merging it with a pre-pasted paper...:whistling2:


I blame SR for the fact that I was thinking along those lines as soon as I saw the title of this thread.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Red dog said:


> I did my first hemp many moons ago. I wasn't hanging it though I was merging it with a pre-pasted paper...:whistling2:


The fact that I did the same thing many many times, many years ago made me have to read this 5 times before I "got it."


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Gough said:


> I blame SR for the fact that I was thinking along those lines as soon as I saw the title of this thread.


The thread title brought me in here too.

I don't usually even stop by, cuz all I know about wallpaper is that the glue is called paste! (thanks Chrisn)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

So, is hemp the same as grass cloth?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RH said:


> So, is hemp the same as grass cloth?


depends on if you are smoking it or not

I guess


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> So, is hemp the same as grass cloth?


is it rolled ?


----------

